# Finally a baitcaster



## pbw (Oct 19, 2007)

Just got back from BPS, three hours spent there. :shock: 


I've been reading the reviews on 07 BPS reels and it seems they are getting some good traction. I bought a Extreme Baitcaster and 7'4" rod med action. I didn't know some items in store are more expensive than online/cat, but they then matched the online price of 99.






Any thoughts on line? I bought t...BPS Monofilament XPS and one xps flurocarbon.


----------



## SMDave (Oct 19, 2007)

WOW that's a nice looking combo right there! I didn't know the extreme series of rods had a split grip model (or models).


----------



## pbw (Oct 19, 2007)

SMDave said:


> WOW that's a nice looking combo right there! I didn't know the extreme series of rods had a split grip model (or models).



I had like 15 rods to pick from, they put the combo together.


----------



## Jim (Oct 19, 2007)

BASTARDS! I went to Orlando and they would not match the price! Thats a nice rod on sale for $65 bucks.


----------



## pbw (Oct 19, 2007)

Jim said:


> BASTARDS! I went to Orlando and they would not match the price! Thats a nice rod on sale for $65 bucks.



The guy behind the rod counter just pulled up the website and match it I didn't really even question him. 

The Johnny Morris Elite Baitcast Reels was really nice. If I get my skills back casting with bait casters I'll ask Santa for the Johnny Morris Elite Baitcast Reel.


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 19, 2007)

real nice setup, i got the same one and its my main setup, i love it!!!! Line depends on what your fishin if your a plastics guy go braid, everything else use mono


----------



## pbw (Oct 20, 2007)

Been out casting in the front yard and wow! I was 16 last time I used a baitcaster the improvements are great! Back then my Parents bought me a cheap one at Wal-mart. It took me about 30 minutes to get back in the swing of things.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice combo! I've attempted to use baitcasters, and to make a long story short, I'm still using my spinning reels  . Did you go to the Clarksville BPS? A couple of years ago I bought my wife her Quantum KVD Series baitcaster there (yep, she knows how to use them :roll: ), and the guy at the rod/reel counter gave us the on-line catalog price, which was cheaper than in-store. That's some store ain't it! 5 acres, 2 stories tall, and they even have a Starbuck's in there! 8)


----------



## pbw (Oct 20, 2007)

Yup Clarksville BPS I'm about 15-20 minutes away I Love the place.


----------



## micropterus (Oct 20, 2007)

The BPS Extremes are nice rods. I don't know much about their reels, but those that own them have good things to say about them. Nice buy - you'll get many years of enjoyment out of that.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 21, 2007)

pbw said:


> Yup Clarksville BPS I'm about 15-20 minutes away I Love the place.



I'm about 3 - 3.5 hrs away, but we have family in Louisville, and when the trip permits I usually drive over to the BPS at Clarksville.




> The BPS Extremes are nice rods. I don't know much about their reels, but those that own them have good things to say about them.



The best rod I own is a 7' BPS Extreme MH spinning rod, and it's been great. I need to get a 6'6" one


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 21, 2007)

Waterwings said:


> The best rod I own is a 7' BPS Extreme MH spinning rod, and it's been great. I need to get a 6'6" one



The best rod I own is my 6'6" MH Extreme but if you want a good rod at a decent price checkout the BPS graphite rods. I wouldnt pay 29.95 for one but when they go on sale for 19.95 I think they are well worth the price.


----------

